# New Latin and Greek forums!



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to announce that we now have a forum dedicated to Latin.  The number of threads about Latin has been growing in the Other Languages forum for a while now, so now it has its own place. 

Special thanks goes to Flaminius for moderating this forum for us!

Mike


----------



## Agnès E.

Alea jacta est!
Flaminius, congratulations for your new duties.


----------



## mkellogg

I am happy to announce that we now have a Greek forum as well. 

This language has been active in the Other Languages forum for a while, and we also already have a moderator who just happens to be Greek.  Thanks ireney!


----------



## Flaminius

Congratulations on your new forum!


----------



## Vanda

And the family just grows.... Great!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations to all of WR, especially Mike, Flaminius and ireney.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations on the new forums.


----------



## anangelaway

Congratulations !   May the ↓Σ◄ì7 be with you guys !


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Great news! *​ 
Many congratulations and kisses to *Irene*, ο καλοί φίλος και ο γείτονάς μου. (sorry if it's so awful!  )

And many congratulations to *Flaminius*, one of the greatest mods, with the of wish of luck on Latin forum.


----------



## Nunty

Oh, how absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations to Flaminius and Irene, and to all learners of Latin and Greek!


----------



## Crescent

Congratulations from me too to the new-born baby forums!  Aren't they adorable?  One's Latin, and the other one's Greek...they are almost like unidentical twins!   
Too bad I won't be using them too often, as I don't know a word in either of these beautiful languages.  
Congratulations to the new moderators, too!!!  May the forum prosper and flower soon!


----------



## Jana337

Marvelous. 
The mother of idiots is always pregnant, but so is, luckily, our OL forum.


----------



## Outsider

Just a minor, probably irrelevant nitpick: technically, Latin is not a Romance language. 
Carry on.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and best wishes!

Now I know where to go for help with all those bits of Asterix that I just can't understand.


----------



## elroy

Congratulations!  It's always exciting to see our front page get a little longer.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations for the new forums 

And good luck to Flaminius and Ireney with their new tasks


----------



## fenixpollo

Congrats on the new forums and the new moderators!  Couldn't have happened to two more well-deserving people!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Amazing! I'm so excited. Like Elroy said, it's fun to see the new forums! And we really needed these two! Too bad I quit Latin after one year.  Oh well, here's to new beginnings!

Congrats!


----------



## anthodocheio

Congradulations. I just saw the Greek forum and I'm exited.
Why isn't this at congrats pages? 

Well, congradulations. I wish that the new forums will be full of life, and especialy for Greek which is a living language, I wish that this forum here will be *all* that nowhere in the cyberspace exists.

My english is awful! Well,

Συγχαρητήρια, μπράβο στην Ειρήνη. Εύχομαι αυτό το νέο φόρουμ να καλύψει ένα κενό που υπήρχε μέχρι τώρα στο ίντερνετ μια που δεν υπάρχει απ’ ό,τι ξέρω κάτι αντίστοιχο. WR you are the best!!! 

See you around!!

Ανθοδοχείο


----------



## ampurdan

Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια Πολλά!!


----------

